

What's happening in Go tip - bsg75
http://honnef.co/posts/2013/08/what_s_happening_in_go_tip__2013_08_15_/

======
hannibalhorn
Cool blog idea.

 _One of the oldest issues on the Go project has been the request for
preemptive scheduling (Issue 543). Until now, Go’s scheduler has been strictly
cooperative, with scheduling happening during specific events (channel
operations and locks)._

I had no idea go wasn't (yet) using preemptive scheduling!

